# CBA Dividend?



## Warren Buffet II (28 January 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am after some thoughts about what the CBA divideds will be next time?

I am guessing $0.91.

Any ideas?


----------



## RodC (28 January 2005)

*Re: CBA Divided?*

Dunno,

Macquarie are forecasting a CBA dividend of $0.85

Rod.


----------



## acouch (20 April 2009)

*Re: CBA rate rise fixed*

CBA and WBC..
interesting times ahead

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=aqOIiBF6NCpA&refer=australia

ac


----------

